# Is it just me....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Or has it been one of the hottest years you've ever experienced? It's been flirting with triple digits for about 2 months now every single day with the exception of about 2, and the next 10 days aren't showing much change. I can't wait to get down into the 80s again.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's been hot. Depending on where you are, triple digits have happened.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

It has been very hot! I was thinking the same thing. Finding the water will be important this year to locate the animals. 
I have seen tons of elk much much lower than normal and thought it was strange, especially because of the heat. Is this because of nearby water?


----------

